# Which amp+dac for DT770 250 ohm ($150-200)?



## trubul

Hello, I know there were topics like this one but I've searched ton of forums and reviews and I'm still feeling stupid  My current headphones are DT770 80 ohm but I'll try to 'exchange' them for 250 ohm version (liked it more).
 I need a combo DAC+AMP for ~$150-200 (no Magni&Modi available here). I guess I don't need any 'emphasized' dac/amps (due of DT770 character), kinda neutral set with nice soundstage is desired (using for music + sometimes playing FPS). This is what I researched:
  
*- FiiO E12 + DAC *(2 ppl recommended E12 with DT770, but some ppl had problems with background noises...)
*- FiiO E09K + DAC*
  
 I can't afford to buy expensive DAC (but it should be better improvement so I guess I need that), I found:
*- ELE EL-D01 ($15) *- no warranty
*- Hifimediy Sabre USB DAC UAE23 ($53)* - no warranty
*- HiFimeDIY Sabre U2 Asynchronous USB DAC ($68)* - no warranty
 - *modded FiiO D03K ($70) *- no warranty
  
 If I buy FiiO E12, I guess I won't buy UAE23, nor U2 and D03K because it would be too expensive set.
  
What should I do? Everything will be permanently connected to PC (posting here because most of these amps are portable).
Every owners' opinions are welcome  Or if someone has better idea about combo, please post.
  
Greets.

 PS My motherboard has "1 x Coaxial SPDIF Out Port and 1 x Optical SPDIF Out Port" so USB is not necessary and optical is better in my case?


----------



## PurpleAngel

Creative Labs Sound Blaster Z sound card, $75-$100.
 Plug headphones (DT770 250-Ohm?) directly into the SB-Z.


----------



## trubul

Hey, don't the internal PC cards become out of order too often? And aren't they too unprofitable ​comparing to external amp/dacs?
I won't use any 'sound-card technology' in gaming like Dolby Headphone or analogical in Creative cards so don't I need anything internal, do I?
  
My current set is Asus Xonar DG (was problematic in the past) + external amp on 2xOPA604 op-amps and I'd like to buy something better 
  
Greets.
  
PS I usually listen to music on my headphones, sometimes I play some FPS or watch a movie.


----------



## PurpleAngel

trubul said:


> Hey, don't the internal PC cards become out of order too often? And aren't they too unprofitable ​comparing to external amp/dacs?
> I won't use any 'sound-card technology' in gaming like Dolby Headphone or analogical in Creative cards so don't I need anything internal, do I?
> 
> My current set is Asus Xonar DG (was problematic in the past) + external amp on 2xOPA604 op-amps and I'd like to buy something better
> ...


 
 There a good reason for going with an external DAC & amp, but if you do not spend too much on a DAC/Amp, leaves more in your budget for headphones
 The SB-Z comes with a CS4398 DAC chip and a decent headphone amplifier, so good sound for the price.
 Next step up would be the Hifimedity Sabre U2 USB DAC with a Schiit Magni or O2 headphone amplifier.


----------



## trubul

Nono, I think you didn't understand me  I'll 'exchange' my DT770 80 ohm for DT770 250 ohm, I meant that I won't lose money (both models have similar prices). I like the comfort and soundstage of DT770's but my 80's have a bit too much bass in lower midrange, making sound less neutral than 250 ohm that I liked more when I was listening them.
 And other good closed headphones (I don't count AKG K550, too little bass) like Denon D600 or D2000 or some higher Audio-Technica models cost twice as DT770.
  
 So I have full $150-200 for amp and dac 
 Also, I wrote that Schiit Magni (as well Modi) aren't available in my country; otherwise I would probably buy that combo.
 Objective2 is somewhat popular but noone sells it now. Ebay don't have it with free shipping as well. That's why I was thinking about some chinese amp/dacs from ebay like FiiO which is popular in my country.
  
 I see that you know some info about cheap DACs so could you tell me differences between those ones in my first post?
  
 Greets.


----------



## pukemon

I believe JDS labs still sells objective.

Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## trubul

*Objective2 is somewhat popular but noone sells it now _in my country (found 2 pieces sold in last few months...) _
 And I haven't found free shipping of O2, selling from eBay.


----------



## PurpleAngel

trubul said:


> Nono, I think you didn't understand me  I'll 'exchange' my DT770 80 ohm for DT770 250 ohm, I meant that I won't lose money (both models have similar prices). I like the comfort and sound stage of DT770's but my 80's have a bit too much bass in lower midrange, making sound less neutral than 250 ohm that I liked more when I was listening them.
> And other good closed headphones (I don't count AKG K550, too little bass) like Denon D600 or D2000 or some higher Audio-Technica models cost twice as DT770.
> 
> So I have full $150-200 for amp and dac
> ...


 
 All the stuff listed in the first post would do the job.
 Both the FiiO E12 and E09K can easily drive 250-Ohm headphones.
 The Sabre U2 would offer the best audio quality out of the DACs listed.
 What is a "modded' E03K?


----------



## trubul

Hey, thanks for answer.
  
 Modded D03K has changed capacitor and op-amp (probably to AD8656), it has "better highs and clarity now", without power cable.
 EDIT: Now this D03K cost $52, won't be lower so now it's same price as HiFimeDIY Sabre UAE23.
 And is difference big between that 3 other DACs, do you know?
  
 PS I found 1.5-year-old used Objective2 amp with modded cable for $118. Is O2 better than E12/E09K? Anyone knows?


----------



## PurpleAngel

trubul said:


> Hey, thanks for answer.
> 
> Modded D03K has changed capacitor and op-amp (probably to AD8656), it has "better highs and clarity now", without power cable.
> EDIT: Now this D03K cost $52, won't be lower so now it's same price as HiFimeDIY Sabre UAE23.
> ...


 
 I would prefer an O2 over the E09K, as the O2 has an output impedance of less then 1-Ohm and the E09K is 10-Ohm.
  
 Between the E12 and O2, not sure?
 Both are low impedance.


----------



## trubul

Well, the best thing I could do is to borrow this E12 and connect to PC to check if there's no hiss. If yes, I will buy O2 or E09K (maybe I will borrow E09K too). If no, well... it's really recommended and I found it for $133 here (normally it cost more than $180).
 About this DAC case, I will see as well, for this D03K I have already RCA->jack cable. Dunno about power cable.
  
 Also I have a question - if I buy this E12+D03K combo, then I will just connect it via *PC*->optical cable to *D03K*->rca to jack cable to *E12*->*DT770*? I don't need to use my current Asus Xonar DG then (also has optical)? I guess I won't find any difference between set connected directly to PC or to this low-end soundcard? In other words, I will be able to sell this Xonar DG? 
  
 If anyone has any experience with mentioned amp/dacs, please post.
  
 Greets.


----------



## PurpleAngel

trubul said:


> Well, the best thing I could do is to borrow this E12 and connect to PC to check if there's no hiss. If yes, I will buy O2 or E09K (maybe I will borrow E09K too). If no, well... it's really recommended and I found it for $133 here (normally it cost more than $180).
> About this DAC case, I will see as well, for this D03K I have already RCA->jack cable. Dunno about power cable.
> 
> Also I have a question - if I buy this E12+D03K combo, then I will just connect it via *PC*->optical cable to *D03K*->rca to jack cable to *E12*->*DT770*? I don't need to use my current Asus Xonar DG then (also has optical)? I guess I won't find any difference between set connected directly to PC or to this low-end sound card? In other words, I will be able to sell this Xonar DG?
> If anyone has any experience with mentioned amp/dacs, please post.


 
 Yes, you can connect the D03K optically to the motherboard or the Xonar DG.
 So you do have the option of selling off the Xonar DG.
 The DG comes with Dolby Headphone 5.1 surround sound, not sure what your motherboard has.
 What is the make and model of your motherboard?


----------



## trubul

Well, long time ago I made a test how does this DH 5.1 feel like in-game. For me, it absolutely made sound worse, everything seemed to have "well-effect". So I won't use it.
 I was more curious if this C-Media chip can make sound of future full-set even better. But I guess not really, this set will be enough powerful without DG.
  
 My mobo is Asrock P67 Pro3.
  
 Greets.


----------



## PurpleAngel

trubul said:


> Well, long time ago I made a test how does this DH 5.1 feel like in-game. For me, it absolutely made sound worse, everything seemed to have "well-effect". So I won't use it.
> I was more curious if this C-Media chip can make sound of future full-set even better. But I guess not really, this set will be enough powerful without DG.
> 
> My mobo is Asrock P67 Pro3.


 
 Asrock P67 Pro3 comes with the Realtek ALC892.
 Might as well update to the latest drivers straight from the Realtek website.


----------



## trubul

Ya I will do that.
 So in this case, there's no need to keep DG? 
  
 Greets.


----------



## PurpleAngel

trubul said:


> Ya I will do that.
> So in this case, there's no need to keep DG?


 
 Does not appear to be a good reason for your using the Xonar DG.
 But you may not get a whole lot selling it.


----------



## trubul

Yea I know, but it's always something.. I can buy 'half' of DAC for the price of this Xonar DG


----------

